# Help please



## Kazza33108

I think i posted in wrong topic before so i have two bolivian rams and would like help sexing them please i put an average photo up before but i think *** managed a better one . Please be patient with me.







[/


----------



## Kazza33108

Heres other pic ]







[/img]


----------



## Ichthys

Sorry, pictures are nowhere near good enough. We would need to see a good side-shot of each fish in focus...


----------



## Kazza33108

Ok sorry about poor pics will try again


----------

